# Bieber Fever



## Clawdeenlover (Apr 27, 2013)

Justin Bieber a now 19 year old singer / song writer with amizingly genuis talent that only I believe he has. Justin started out when he was 15 2008 / 2009 with his hit single "One Time", childhood for him was hard his mother (Pattie Malette) had to take him in as a teen and try her best to do the best she could for him. He was a kid that didn't have much money as a kid but had one thing that was even more powerful than money his talent singing and dancing is our Justin Bieber today! I'm a former Belieber and I'm suffering with Bieber fever ever since he had started .... I <3 my Bieber and this thread is open to anyone who has Bieber Fever and Love's Justin! Warning : If your not a Belieber please don't bother coming on to this thread, I'm not being harsh here but there is just so many Bieber hater's it makes me sick .... But anyways enjoy thia thread BELIEBER'S ROCK!


----------



## Clawdeenlover (Jun 12, 2013)

http://web.stagram.com/n/justinbieber


  	Are ya'll ready?! I qoute from JB's instagram (located above) I qoute :
 *"Heartbreaker is on the Internet somewhere find it"*
	Read more at http://web.stagram.com/n/justinbieber/#c5McECJHAHSBVpWT.99​  	Let's keep looking out for it. I found a link "JustinBieberVEVO" which posted an audio for the new single / song Heartbreaker : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1u58hM3uXg​  	Good luck! - Fellow Bielieber XD​


----------



## Clawdeenlover (Jun 12, 2013)

OMB! ok so I guess JB has pranked us haha .... "heartbreaker" hopefully is a JB song and is going to make its day-bue on June 21st (hopefully). The heartbreaker I lead you to on that tab wasn't JB as I recall (im supossing).. After time on youtube "khalil Underwood" has the credit to these song supossedly ... "heartbreaker" has been mistaken 2 times for my understanding (if this really is khalil"s songs) 1st one everyone has heard is "whats right whats wrong" and the 2nd one is "get away" ... we mistaken those to songs for JB cause they sound somewhat similar. But as my results ... JB should have his single "HEARTBREAKER" out on June 21st. Also in those two songs we also know it can't be JB'S HEARTBREAKER because did u even here the wor heartbreaker? Well, thats what I know now I guess I'm still a lil confused haha. Bieber


----------

